# Help me commit to my Euro trip!



## surskitty (Nov 21, 2011)

WHEN: SOMETIME BETWEEN THE COMING MAY AND AUGUST
HOW LONG: Somewhere between a week and a half to a month, depending on how much of my own money I'd need to spend on things like food and places to sleep
WHERE: At least part of this will be in the UK.  Possibly all, depending on how much it costs to add other legs and assuming that I have some place to stay that does not cost me notable money.
MY BUDGET: ... is not so big.  I can manage this a hell of a lot better if I don't have to worry about lodging.  Also, note I can't drive.  I gather this is much less of a problem on the other side of the pond, but it's still worth noting.
PLANS: MEET SOME OF YOU NERDS.  MOSTLY NERDS I HAVE KNOWN FOR YEARS, BUT IF I DON'T REALLY KNOW YOU AND YOU'RE COOL AND YOU'RE CLOSE TO SOMEONE I DO KNOW, THAT'S DEFINITELY FINE TOO :D

Iiiii think early June is best?  But I am rather flexible; it is not as though I have obligations or anything.  Does anyone know if they could put me up for at least part of ... whenever it is?  What sort of things should I do?  What am I forgetting to ask?

I do have a passport, if you're wondering.


----------



## Minish (Nov 21, 2011)

! If you can, are you not going to make it around Expo time (I think 28th/29th May)? Really, it's the best time to catch UKians (+ Butterfree) around, and whoever you end up staying with probably will be going there!! It's pretty cheap if you don't buy anything, you just need to be in London. 

Iiii would offer some assistance but now I live in north Scotland, so. :D

EDIT: OKAY okay probably 'between' means genuinely between so maybe this post isn't helpful at all. Is there really no way you can't make it then, though? :C If you do end up going off with someone you can just go home with them!!


----------



## surskitty (Nov 21, 2011)

I could indeed make it around Expo time (I'm free from mid-May to probably mid-August), but the problem is that I am not good with huge crowds and things being loud for extended lengths of time.  The only large con I've ever been to is Otakon, but I was ... kind of unhappy most of the time because there really weren't many places I could escape off to where stuff was still happening so it was like ... do things, or be able to actually pay attention to shit?  And it was just kinda ... yeah, don't want to do that again.  I don't know how London Expo compares, but like I'm fine with crowds as long as the crowd isn't the _point_ and it kind of is for cons.

So while I'm fine for the timeframe London Expo is in, I'm inclined to think I'd find London Expo more nervewracking than fun.

Going to north Scotland sounds like it would be cool, though!


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're here in early to mid June, after my exams, I could put you up for a couple of days.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 21, 2011)

Public transport is affordable on the main continent, but in the UK it is heinously expensive.

I have no idea how busy I'll be during that time, because I'll hopefully be in the middle of my thesis. If you want cheap lodging, go for hostels or CouchSurfing.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're here in sort of the May/June area I could host you in Cardiff, if you're at all interested in being here!


----------

